# Surgery on April 20



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm having surgery tomorrow. Hysterectomy. My IBS has been a bit flared this week. Stress no doubt. But I'll post as soon as I'm up and around to let you know how it all went. Wish me luck!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Good luck lee'sbabe, are you having a vaginal hysterectomy? I haven't followed your problems but would like to know why you have to have one.I am 50 and have been in menopause for 4 years and have been bleeding for 8 days. I had a vaginal ultrasound today and I have a fibroid. I am HOPING my doctor says hysterectomy. I want this thing OUT! Good luck to you!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I've got you covered lee'sbabe.When you're up to it let us know how it goes.I'll be praying for your recovery as well.Hugs..Jeanne


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Good luck to you. I had a panick attack as soon as they hooked me up to the iv, but quickly stopped it with some good meds. You'll be fine and they will help you out if you get real nervous. Just take it easy for the next several weeks, enjoy a book, movies and the pain meds







I am going back on Wednesday the 25th to have my right ovary out. Too much pain and it has got to go.Mindy


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Good luck, lee'sbabe! Be thinking of you and sending positive energy to you!


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

Good luck doll! May you recover quickly and have someone to wait on you hand and foot while you recover (best thing ever for recovery!)


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Good luck lee'sbabe







take care xxx


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Here's hoping everything went well. Let us know when you feel up to it. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Hope everything went well for you and you are recovering as comfortably as possible! Keep those pain pills coming. They always say don't "play catch up" with your pain. If you keep the meds in your system, you are much better off. I feel for you. I only had laproscopy, and I'm a hurtin' unit! Praying for a speedy recovery! Gentle hugs your way!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry Lees - I've never been on this forum before - so have just noticed this. All the very best hun.Sue


----------

